# Unstoppable, The Movie



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought I saw a thread started on this but couldn't locate it....

Saw the movie yesterday with a bunch of our local train club guys and their wives. 

It's quite entertaining. Hollywood added drama but I really enjoyed it.









It'll hold your attention....


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

A group from our club saw it Saturday. Pretty good show.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I had started one of two or threee threads here back when the movie was filming locally. They held a local BIG Opening for some of the school students that were extras on the movie at the local Carmike Cinemas. Red carpet and all. I've not seen it and likely won't until it comes out on Tv or maybe on DVD as I generally don't go to the movies. I worked there for far too long. 

Chas


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

My wife and I saw the second showing of the movie last Friday when it opened. I would think that for any train lover, it would be worth the money. Pretty realistic I think, just go to a theater with a great sound system. Trains can be loud. We loved it.

Paul


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Fun movie, saw it Friday, even the spousal unit enjoyed it, the foamers on the Trains.com forum are pointing out everything wrong with it, but even there the jury the appears to be very postive, pretty good for that crowd !!!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a good movie...worth going to see...even IF you are NOT a train buff. My wife and a friend really enjoyed it.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Cris and I saw it on Monday and enjoyed it. Great action, and plenty of cool trains. What's not to like?


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw it yesterday. Thoroughly enjoyed it. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Saw movie, worth seeing for anyone on this site who like mainline. Some Hollywood drama on the rails that could only be replicated in G scale. Such as Freight cars hangin 4 on the curve whic was all CG in the movie. Personal story was better than expected, but I was hoping the cop who arrested the young pup was gonna give a group hug! 

Worth a early show!


----------



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

Glad to hear the reviews. Saw the trailer and look forward to seeing it. How appropriate is it for young'un's? My 9 year old son would love the train parts but I'm a bit concerned about the rest of the content. How "adult" is it? Language, adult situations, etc. 

Thanks, 
Steve


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

It's PG13...so be forewarned. There is NOT a lot of cuss words (I don't remember any in fact)...but it is HIGH on action which could be scary to a youngster. The story is wholesome...so don't worry about sex or gun stuff or anything.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike, no sex??







Whats a movie without


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

And for Trek fans, perhaps I should note that Chris Pine, who plays the trainee conductor, is also the new Capt. James T. Kirk.

David Meashey


----------



## GeorgeMMR (Jan 19, 2008)

Say, were those Cedarleaf decals on the locomotive?
George


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GeorgeMMR on 20 Nov 2010 07:06 PM 
Say, were those Cedarleaf decals on the locomotive?
George
Special assignment, George... I had the G scale stuff and Del did the 1:1 in vinyl..
















not...


----------

